# Happy 1st Birthday Otto!!!



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Happy 1st Birthday Otto!!! I love you my sweet boy!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY OTTO, wishing for you many many more! :birthday: 

You are a very handsome boy!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Thank you Karen!! I'm just so excited and this is the first B-Day of many to come.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

:birthday: hope you have many many more!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Enzo giving Otto a Happy B-Day kiss!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh my-handsome, handsome, handsome!!!!:wub:
:happyboogie:Happy Birthday Otto!!!!:happyboogie:


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Thank you Jamie Lee and Leslie!! He is getting a special dinner tonight!!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

My Otto Ba Datto!! Happy Birthday Big Boy!!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Otto! Hope you have/had a great day!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!! And many more!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Rene are boys are growing up!!


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

:birthday: Otto and many,many more to come!!!!!


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday Gorgeous Boy!!!


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy Happy Birthday Otto!!! He looks like such a happy boy! What did he have for his special birthday dinner??? lol


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Happy birthday!!!!


----------

